# Coming to you from the world of bonsai...



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

http://amkk.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2012-12-11-1






apparently they feel differently about algae...

bill


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Interesting, I can't say I have seen anything like it before.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Right on!

I remember the same kind of algae but longer - about 1 ft strands waving in the current. When I took care of them with a blackout the owner of the restaurant told me that they love them and that many people stopped and marveled a the beauty.

The underwater bonsai itself seems like some kind of avangarde project. That bonsai and the tank that took 3-rd place in ADA's contest last year suggest, I think, where some of the hobby will be headed in the future. A kind of surreal imagery. And no wonder - for some time now the Nature aquascaping style has been struggling.

The following has got to smack you as a re-enactment of a comic book. The lab, the white coat, the gadgets:
http://amkk.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2012-12-11

Roaming through that site I see that what I've been looking is indeed avangarde art. 
http://amkk.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2012-10-24

And by the way there is an American artist that few years ago did two installations that had all kinds of tubes, and light, and solutions which maintained the life of a piece of aquatic plant in a completely isolated environment. The whole thing also looked like an IV system and a living thing in the middle of it.

Thank you Tex Guy! That was refreshing!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It would be perfect in a science fiction film.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.shift.jp.org/en/archives/2009/05/makoto_azuma.html


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, this is like a whole different dimension. This is real art/design. Guess everything is sterilized before entering that room.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that's really lovely. I think bill is now going to be up at night real late now figuring out how to do this.


----------

